# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Synovitis in kunstknie

## jeichien

Ik ben 68 jaar en heb in 2009 een kunst knie gekregen. In januari 2011
is de patella ook vervangen door een kunst knieschijf en sinds die tijd last van de knie. Na een paar weken is de knie enorm gaan kraken. Traplopen is ook een probleem, wandelen is ook niet erg prettig meer. Zou na de nucl.scan een synovitis gevonden zijn ook in de tibia.
Heeft iemand dit al eens meegemaakt en wat is er aan te doen?

----------


## eoorthuijsen

Terug naar uw arts, of een second opinion vragen bij een arts gespecialiseerd in knieprothesiologie.
Dit soort klachten zijn zo patient gebonden en uniek, dat er waarschijnlijk niemand rondloopt met precies dezelfde problemen, en een oplossing die voor u ook werkt. 




> Ik ben 68 jaar en heb in 2009 een kunst knie gekregen. In januari 2011
> is de patella ook vervangen door een kunst knieschijf en sinds die tijd last van de knie. Na een paar weken is de knie enorm gaan kraken. Traplopen is ook een probleem, wandelen is ook niet erg prettig meer. Zou na de nucl.scan een synovitis gevonden zijn ook in de tibia.
> Heeft iemand dit al eens meegemaakt en wat is er aan te doen?

----------


## jeichien

Bedankt, ben in de sint maartenskliniek geweest voor een second opinion. Moet nu een punctie gedaan worden om te kijken of er een infectie zit. ZO ja, dan moet de knie eruit.
Daar wordt je niet vrolijk van maar zo kun je ook weinig, afwachten dus maar weer.

----------

